# My computer keeps crashing while playing Skyrim...



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

I built my first PC last January and it runs great and even though it is almost a year old it is still pretty impressive. 

A few months ago while playing Left 4 Dead my computer would get a blue screen and crash (this didn't happen very often). 

However, now that I have been playing Skyrim it has been crashing a lot. At first I got really worried and thought it was a hardware failure of some kind (GPU), but I ran who crashed and it turns out there is a third party driver that has been making my computer crash and not a hardware problem.

The thing that was making me crash was: hal.dll (hal+0x12A3B) and with help it was identified that this was an AMD catalyst issue. I was told to uninstall the AMD catalyst completely and reinstall it. When I went to add or remove programs and clicked on it there was no option to uninstall, only Change or repair. I selected change and then got an option to uninstall. I did this and rebooted, but it was still in the program list for some reason. I then downloaded and installed the latest AMD Catalyst Driver for my GPU and started playing Skyrim again. It looked like everything had worked fine, but then after about 45 minutes it crashed again.

I ran who crashed yet again and it wasn't hal.dll (hal+0x12A3B), but instead ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7FD00). Here is the crash report:

On Sun 7/24/2011 4:15:20 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\072411-19032-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7FD00) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF80002EE274C)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 



For some reason I think the AMD driver is still screwed up somehow, but I don't know how to fix it. My computer has crashed 17 times in a 10 month period and 7 of those are just from playing Skyrim. What do I do??

Here are my PC's specs:
HAF 932 AMD Themed Case
ASRock 870 Extreme3 Mobo
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
4GB G.SKILL Ripjaws Series DDR3
1x XFX ATI 5850
Corsair TX 850 watt Power Supply
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html That way we can get all the data needed.


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

I am having problems with the software, I can download it, but that is about it. How do you get to System Health Report?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hit the Start Button in the Search Box type or Paste perfmon /report Hit Enter it will open.


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah thats not working... when I downloaded B it popped up, I hit run (it was that or cancel) then a something called Admin: myuser name popped up and it was a blue screen thats doing something, now the blue screen just says waiting for Autorun to complete and over. ???


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Right click on it an select "Run As Administrator".


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

I am confused. There is no run as admin option, when it downloads, when it is finished I click on it and the only option is run and and cancel.


----------



## tomhcb (Oct 21, 2011)

copy you minidump files into a folder compress it to a zip file and upload that


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Garzok said:


> Yeah thats not working... when I downloaded B it popped up, I hit run (it was that or cancel) then a something called Admin: myuser name popped up and it was a blue screen thats doing something, now the blue screen just says waiting for Autorun to complete and over. ???


Save both to Documents... don't run the jcgriff2 BSOD app from Internet temp folder.

The Admin blue screen you are seeing is an Admin Command Prompt screen.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...nalysis-discussion-452622-11.html#post3286874

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmm.. I think its because I am using the google chrome download manager, its not letting me save as, Im going to try and use maybe explorer.


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't get this to work, I saved both to Documents, you can't select anything to run as Admin for the second download, and the whole start perform/ thing is not working. Please help!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You RIGHT click the file you downloaded and select run as administrator.


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

Found it, and I ran it as admin and then the blue screen pops up, but the perform/ report isn't working still


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, I right clicked on the file and the blue screen popped up, it looks like it is doing something and then it says Waiting for Autoruns to Complete and it says that over and over again. I still don't understand the perform/ report step because that doesn't even do anything.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Zip up the entire *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 *folder & attach to next post. 

We'll see what's in it ... or not.


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

I ran it again, and it actually finished, now what?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Zip up the entire *Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 *folder & attach to next post.


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay here it is, sorry that it took me awhile to figure out.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I ran the 10 dumps from Oct & Nov 2011; there are another 6 dating back to Jan 2011.

Some had bugcheck = *0x124* = WHEA = Machine Check Exception, which means unknown hardware failure is the likely cause.

This Netgear wifi driver showed up in a few - 

```
[font=lucida console]scmndisp.sys      Wed Jan 17 02:48:03 2007 (45ADD4B3)[/font]
```
See if updating it helps - http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=scmndisp.sys 

Info on 0x124 - Stop 0x124 - what it means and what to try - Windows 7 Forums


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112011-31886-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov 20 16:16:33.761 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:39.291
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04b32028 00000000`b202a000 00000000`00000185
BiosVersion = P1.10
BiosReleaseDate = 04/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111911-20202-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 16:03:55.593 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:34:50.123
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  TESV.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04b1a028 00000000`b6032000 00000000`00000135
BiosVersion = P1.10
BiosReleaseDate = 04/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111811-34398-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 02:16:09.906 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:57:02.062
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04b29028 00000000`b20f2000 00000000`00000175
BiosVersion = P1.10
BiosReleaseDate = 04/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111811-21730-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 18 21:18:25.907 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 18:22:44.323
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04b32028 00000000`b2454000 00000000`00000175
BiosVersion = P1.10
BiosReleaseDate = 04/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111611-35178-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 16 21:26:31.961 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:42:48.491
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04b0a028 00000000`b201a000 00000000`00000175
BiosVersion = P1.10
BiosReleaseDate = 04/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111411-37331-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov 15 01:38:23.602 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:01:18.147
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for scmndisp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for scmndisp.sys
Probably caused by : scmndisp.sys ( scmndisp+16d1 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_scmndisp+16d1
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`032956ec
BiosVersion = P1.10
BiosReleaseDate = 04/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110911-18423-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov  9 02:55:00.278 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:32:26.808
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for scmndisp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for scmndisp.sys
Probably caused by : scmndisp.sys ( scmndisp+16d1 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_scmndisp+16d1
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0328a6ec
BiosVersion = P1.10
BiosReleaseDate = 04/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102411-16972-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Oct 25 01:14:14.007 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 0:17:52.125
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for usbfilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbfilter.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys ( pci!PciDispatchPnpPower+146 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA0_pci!PciDispatchPnpPower+146
Bugcheck code 000000A0
Arguments 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000006 fffffa80`04be86c0 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = P1.10
BiosReleaseDate = 04/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102111-16894-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Oct 21 18:59:52.960 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 18:32:57.146
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for scmndisp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for scmndisp.sys
Probably caused by : scmndisp.sys ( scmndisp+16d1 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_scmndisp+16d1
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`030d96ec
BiosVersion = P1.10
BiosReleaseDate = 04/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\100911-18517-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct  8 18:25:59.292 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 2 days 5:14:37.036
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for scmndisp.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for scmndisp.sys
Probably caused by : scmndisp.sys ( scmndisp+16d1 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_scmndisp+16d1
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0309d6ec
BiosVersion = P1.10
BiosReleaseDate = 04/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

When I ran Whocrashed it told me a mix that it might be a thermal problem, some kind of hardware failure, or some kind of software issue. The HAL is related to the AMD catalyst right so it could be talking about my GPU failing?

On Fri 9/16/2011 8:47:08 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\091611-18158-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal+0x12A3B) 
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004B2C028, 0xB2032000, 0x175)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). 
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time. 



On Sun 7/24/2011 4:15:20 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\072411-19032-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7FD00) 
Bugcheck code: 0xA (0x0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF80002EE274C)
Error: IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that Microsoft Windows or a kernel-mode driver accessed paged memory at DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conclusion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

17 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. Only 15 are included in this report. A third party driver has been identified to be causing system crashes on your computer. It is strongly suggested that you check for updates for these drivers on their company websites. Click on the links below to search with Google for updates for these drivers: 

atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, ATI Technologies Inc.)

If no updates for these drivers are available, try searching with Google on the names of these drivers in combination the errors that have been reported for these drivers and include the brand and model name of your computer as well in the query. This often yields interesting results from discussions from users who have been experiencing similar problems.


Read the topic general suggestions for troubleshooting system crashes for more information. 

Note that it's not always possible to state with certainty whether a reported driver is actually responsible for crashing your system or that the root cause is in another module. Nonetheless it's suggested you look for updates for the products that these drivers belong to and regularly visit Windows update or enable automatic updates for Windows. In case a piece of malfunctioning hardware is causing trouble, a search with Google on the bug check errors together with the model name and brand of your computer may help you investigate this further. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Those are old reports, but in the crash dump analysis ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7FD00) and hal.dll (hal+0x12A3B) are responsible for most if not all of the crashes I am experiencing. I don't think my GPU is bad because I can run other games fine, but I am not sure. How do I fix this????


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Hal.dll is the Hardware Abstraction Layer created by windows when installed it contains the hard perimeters windows uses to interact with the hardware> Microsoft Windows library files - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

D/L and run HwMonitor to check the temps and voltages, start HWM play a game for a bit and Alt+Tab back to HWM, expand all the trees to see the results of the readings use Win7 snipping tool to get a picture of it and attach(press the Go Advanced button below, in the Advanced message box you'll see a button with a paper clip on it to upload and attach the image file) to your post.


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

I played Skyrim on Ultra High Settings for 15-20 Minutes. Look at the attachment


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well that didn't tell us much, no 12v or 5v reading and the CPU is going to hotter then room temp so 0 isn't correct.

Reboot tapping F2 to enter the Bios, arrow over to the H/W Health page and record the readings for the 12v, 5v, 3.3v along with the CPU and motherboard temps.

On the main page record the Bios Version number.


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is what I got from BIOS:

CPU: 136 Degrees F (It took about 5 minutes or so so reach this)

M/B: 84 Degrees F

CPU Fan Speed: 3245 RPM
Chassis Fan 1 Speed: N/A
Chassis Fan 2 Speed: 1068 RPM
Chassis Fan 3 Speed: 710 RPM 
Power Fan Speed: 703 RPM

VCore
+ 3.30v: 1.32v
+ 5.00v: 3.376v
+12:00v: 12.196v

I hope this information helps!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

136f is about 58c that's warm for a bios reading and inline with the HWM CPUTIN reading.

Pull the side off and see if you can see a lot of dust accumulation on the CPU heatsink(under the fan on the motherboard)


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

Its been a while since I cleaned the inside, cleaned it and ran BIOS.

This is what I got:

CPU temp at Boot was 68 Degrees F

M/B temp at boot was 61 Degrees F

After about 5 minutes:

CPU temp 105 Degrees F

M/B temp 75 Degrees F

CPU Fan Speed: 3375 RPM

Chassis Fan 1 Speed: N/A

Chassis Fan 2 Speed: 1068 RPM

Chassis Fan 3 Speed: 690 RPM

Power Fan Speed: 756 RPM

Vcore 1.32v
+3.30v: 3.392v
+5.00v: 3.392v
+12.00v: 12.196v

So whats the verdict?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's better, give the temps in c keeps me from having to convert them to what we're use to seeing

105 is about 40c that's a lot better for a Bios temp, see what happens in game now.


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know why, but I can't get a CPU temp reading except for in BIOS.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually you only see that on a unlocked x2 Phenom but if that was the case the CPU would be called a B65 not a 965.

It may be a bad contact in the motherboard socket, or the motherboard doesn't support the on CPU temp sensors.


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe, I think the board is a little older. Anyways I haven't tried Skyim long play yet because I am afraid my PC will crash... I don't think the issue is fixed, but I don't think it is a hardware issue, I can play Left 4 Dead and Dead Island fine.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you tried core temp?

Core Temp


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, It comes up as a ?


----------



## Garzok (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe Skyrim is just crashing my PC? Because I just played Left 4 Dead and Dead Island for like 4 hours and nothing happened.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

See if Skyrim has any game patches that address your issue. You can also try unistalling it and then reinstall.


----------

